# Starts runs stalls out even choked.



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

My 2004 824 always ran quite well. First third of the season it didn’t wanna start took the car bought took it apart cleaned it didn’t find anything wrong. Put it back together ran OK for a while plowed twice and it started acting up again recently 

It starts fine there’s gas in the float bowl but it’ll stall out shortly after running pretty well for about 15/2o seconds. Doesn’t lik to run off full choke and even dies there or on. Half 
Choke. The I pulled the primer line off the carburetor. Air puffs out but of I plignthe rubber hose and push it in it won’t hold air. No damage showing on the red rubber lik cracks ect. Any brilliant observations on this. Fresh nobooze gas has spark......:sad2:


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I found it. GAS CAP. It fell off plowing and I found it. Too bad the inner liner piece is gone. All I have is a plastic pin sutcking up with a small square of foam stuck through the middle. I don’t see how whatever was there an currently on a snowbank someplace , allowed air in to replace the fuel draining down but it does . It’s definitely sir locking though .
I’m half tempted to drill the top side of the cap above the threads and call it good if it’s gonna cast more than a few bucks.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

That cap as it vents and replaces air also keeps gas vapor inside of the tank and debris out. water etc can easily come through a drilled hole, as well with gas vapor escaping your fuel is degrading even with stabil or similar product it does not protect open to air fuel evaporation or degradation.

That cap could end up being pretty cheap as opposed to other possible problems. 
If the blower is stored in the garage, escaping fumes are not a good thing.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

The disc that is missing from your cap may be in the tank. A new cap is inexpensive.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Same thing happened to me last year. A defective cap won't vent and acts like a vacuum lock and prevents the fuel from flowing into the system. Kind of like when you hold one end of a straw with your finger and the soda stays inside the straw. The replacement cap only cost about $10 and the problem was solved.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I learned the same thing. Donnyboy did a video on it. Here ya go


----------

